# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  آموزشی: برای اینکه بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی کند

## emperatorphp

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

برای اینکه بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی کند مراحل زیر را انجام دهید :

1- وارد SQL Server شوید

2- کلیک راست روی دیتابیس مورد نظر و انتخاب گزینه Properties

3- در قسمت Option گزینه Collation را روی Arabic_CS_AS_KS_WS قرار دهید و OK کنید



از این به بعد بانک اطلاعاتی شما با زبان فارسی مشکلی نخواهد داشت
منبع
یا مهدی (عج)

----------


## pezhvakco

> برای اینکه بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی کند مراحل زیر را انجام دهید :


منظور شما از اینکه نوشتید "از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی کند" چیست
SQL هیچ مشکلی با نگهداری داده های فارسی نداشته.



> از این به بعد بانک اطلاعاتی شما با زبان فارسی مشکلی نخواهد داشت


این تنظیمات که شما نوشتید هیچ ربطی به پشتیبانی کردن یا نکردن از زبان خاصی (چه برسه به فارسی) نداره.

کولیشن ها برای مرتب سازی ها کاربرد دارند

*** و به جای arabic میشه با Persion کارکرد ***

----------


## emperatorphp

> منظور شما از اینکه نوشتید "از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی کند" چیست
> SQL هیچ مشکلی با نگهداری داده های فارسی نداشته.
> 
> این تنظیمات که شما نوشتید هیچ ربطی به پشتیبانی کردن یا نکردن از زبان خاصی (چه برسه به فارسی) نداره.
> 
> کولیشن ها برای مرتب سازی ها کاربرد دارند
> 
> *** و به جای arabic میشه با Persion کارکرد ***


سلام من هر چی داده ذخیره میکردم توی سرچ کلامتی که مثلا "ی" داشت مشکل داشت که با این کار برطرف شد

----------


## melika_p

سلام.وقتی فیلد ها رو میخواید تعریف بکنید قبلش یک N بگذارید.فکر کنم مشکلتون حل میشه :خجالت:

----------


## pezhvakco

> هر چی داده ذخیره میکردم توی سرچ کلامتی که مثلا "ی" داشت مشکل داشت


این به نوع نوع حروف که میفرستی برای ذخیره بستگی داره

شاید شما "ی" عربی میفرستادین و با "ی" فارسی جستجو میکردین.
NCHAR(1610)    =    'ي عربي'
NCHAR(1740)    =    'ی فارسي'

----------


## emperatorphp

> این به نوع نوع حروف که میفرستی برای ذخیره بستگی داره
> 
> شاید شما "ی" عربی میفرستادین و با "ی" فارسی جستجو میکردین.
> NCHAR(1610)    =    'ي عربي'
> NCHAR(1740)    =    'ی فارسي'


گیرم یک نفر نتونست این کار رو بکنه و تشخیص بده
ایا این روش برای فارسی کردن بانک به کسی بر میخوره؟وقتی داره درست کار میکنه

----------


## pezhvakco

> ایا این روش برای فارسی کردن بانک به کسی بر میخوره؟وقتی داره درست کار میکنه


موضوع اینه که نوشته شما درباره این روش و کارایی اون اشتباه است و 
کولیشن (collation) هیچ ربطی به خواسته شما ندارند.

----------


## darvagebaran

سلام
ممنون از راهنمایی همه دوستان

----------

